
How Google is slowing innovation - aytekin
https://medium.com/swlh/how-google-is-slowing-innovation-d53161108ea2
======
ezoe
Those who don't invent their own features and relies only on the safe subset
of standard which is the least common denominator of all platforms, haven't
live today to tell about it.

Without these inventions, we don't have audio, video, or scripting capability
which allows the modern web of today.

I hate the reality.

